# Frost Plug for 3520



## Horseman (Oct 27, 2008)

I bought a used 3520 earlier this year. The previous owner gave me a AR 87167 frost plug. I believe it is the correct heater for that tractor. Can someone give me simple instructions for installation or point me in the right direction?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum Horseman. It is a straight forward process only the tough part is breaking torque of the block plug and obtaining access to the plug which is close to the engine starter and hydraulic manifold and tubing. 

You will need a VERY good quality 1/2 breaker bar and a cheater pipe to loosen the block plug located on the starter side of the engine block. The instructions say to drain the anti-freeze first but I just left the radiator cap on. Just make sure to open the radiator cap FIRST BEFORE you attempt to remove the block plug to release any pressure in the coolant system. 

Remove the side panels and FEL if installed for better access and use the 1/2 inch breaker bar to turn the engine block plug counter clockwise. I had to use a cheater pipe. Have the thread sealer already applied to the block heater plug and ready to put it in as soon as you get the block drain plug out. 

Retighten. I recommend bench testing the block heater plug for just a few seconds BEFORE you install it just to make sure it gets hot. 

Here is the link to when I installed mine on my 4410. Your 3520 is very similar. 

http://www.tractorforum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=1567


----------

